# Hp Pavilion dv4 won't turn on



## paulgfromplanet (Jul 21, 2011)

I am having same problem others are having and what another person stated is basically my problem please read below and any advice would be appreciated - thanks -
I have vista and dv4-1222nr. Screen stays black, fan turns on, then switches to low speed, power LED is on. The caps lock/scroll led light is blinking once every few seconds.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try another monitor or try you monitor on another PC to determine if the monitor or the PC is at fault.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can try going through this sticky
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

According to HP the LED blinking once is CPU error. Maybe this will help

Blank Screen LED Error Codes HP Pavilion dv4-1222nr Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

I would still suggest trying the steps that posted above


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread is now closed do to inactivity. If you are the original thread starter and still need help you can PM me and i will open it for you.


----------

